
Ceci n'est pas une pipeline problem - djsumdog
http://blog.aurynn.com/ceci-nest-pas-une-pipeline-problem
======
ebcode
Glad to see someone raising this particular criticism.

We keep hearing this same refrain, "The only way we can really change things
is by getting more girls interested in technology from an early age ..."[1]

Whereas the author of this post concludes with, "It’s not the pipeline. It’s
never the pipeline. It’s the culture at the end of the pipeline, the culture
that generates articles like this."

I have to agree, and am only bothering to comment and upvote in the hope that
others will see this and take a moment to reflect on this problem, and really
consider this author's point of view.

[1][https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hacking-infosec-boys-club-
phi...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hacking-infosec-boys-club-phil-dobson)

